# MissMummy2Be's wedding plans



## MissMummy2Be

Ok here goes the beginning of my wedding plans :happydance: this is to attempt to help me keep track of the things we plan/ are thinking about planning.

the date we have chosen is January 14th 2017 so just over a year :) 

To Do List
Dress -
Bridesmaid dresses -
Flower Girl Dress -
Groom suit -
Groomsmen suits -
Page boy suit -
Flower girl basket -
Ring cushion/box -
Veil, Tiara, Hair piece -
Jewellry -
Shoes -
Rings -
Garter -
Sexy lingerie -
Cufflinks/shoes for groom -
Fragrances -
Ceremony location -
Wet weather location for ceremony -
Reception location -
Celebrant -
Photographer -
DJ/Band -
Cake -
Hair -
Makeup -
Flowers -
Accomidation night before and night of -
Cars -
Photobooth -
Guest list -
Save the dates -
Invitations -
Order Of Service -
Place cards -
Seating chart -
Menu -
Thank you cards -
Decorations for ceremony -
Centerpieces for reception -
Decorations for reception -
Car decorations -
Wishing well -
Guestbook and pen -
Confetti -
Cake knife and toasting flutes -
Cake topper -
Kids entertainment for reception -
Bon bons/favours - 
Photo props IE parasols -
Music for ceremony/reception -
Dance lessons -
Write speeches/Vows -
Readings/Poems for ceremony -
Photo locations -
Ask people to be MC/Do readings/Give you away -
Gifts - Bridal party/Parents/MC -
Hens/Bucks night -
Organize alterations for dress -
Honeymoon -
Honey moon lingerie & clothes -
List of all vendors phone numbers (give a copy to MOH) -
Emergency bag -
Get nails done -
A BRAZILLIAN -
Tan -

We have chosen dark blue and white as our colors.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

This is the dress we like for our flower girls :) as well as the dress i love :D
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0









2.jpg
File size: 140.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations and good luck planning :)


----------

